
After Dark in CSS - calpaterson
https://www.bryanbraun.com/after-dark-css/
======
zxcvbn4038
Very nice! I have many fond memories of the After Dark screen savers - my
favorite was from the "Twisted" collection had featured a silhouette of a big
city apartment building with crazy stuff happening in the windows. There was
an old lady that would bank on the ceiling with a broom, a guy spanking a
monkey, lovers that would chase each other, a crazy guy with a shot gun trying
to down a UFO, and ton of other stuff. I also liked the Twisted version of the
fish tank which featured that maffioso that would fall to the bottom wearing
cement shoes and eventually die after holding his breath for a few minutes.
After Dark was about the only software I ever paid for. If I remember right
they were bought by Sierra, whom I believe was more interested in their You
Don't Know Jack video games, which promptly killed all their screen saver
products.

